# Xorg -configure Intel

## Lissomort

Доброго времени суток.

С линуксами работаю достаточно давно. Генту решил опробировать впервые. Отлично установилась с минималки, прикрутил необходимые тулзы, включая алсу. Пришел черед иксов, и тут случился облом. Все делал по гайду и все равно что-то не выходит.

Вот некоторые полезная информация из системы.

```

dmesg | grep -i AGP

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel GM45 Chipset

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

```

```

lspci -v | grep -v vga

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

```

и xorg.log

```

[   325.149] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:2a42:1025:0176 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf8000000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00001800/8

[   325.149] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:1) 8086:2a43:1025:0176 rev 7, Mem @ 0xf8400000/1048576

[   325.151] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[   325.151] (II) Unloading vesa

[   325.151] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[   325.153] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[   325.153] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[   325.153] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[   325.153] (II) Unloading fbdev

[   325.153] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[   325.155] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

   i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

   E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

   965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

   4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT1), Sandybridge Desktop (GT2),

   Sandybridge Desktop (GT2+), Sandybridge Mobile (GT1),

   Sandybridge Mobile (GT2), Sandybridge Mobile (GT2+),

   Sandybridge Server, Ivybridge Mobile (GT1), Ivybridge Mobile (GT2),

   Ivybridge Desktop (GT1), Ivybridge Desktop (GT2), Ivybridge Server

[   325.156] (--) using VT number 7

[   325.161] (EE) No devices detected.

[   325.161] 

Fatal server error:

[   325.161] no screens found

```

Помогите кто чем может. Особенно интересует почему в логе записано что на PCI висит что-то непонятное. И почему обращается к vesa (ошибка подгрузки). Она необходима? Если есть основной драйвер Intel. Наверное я чего то еще не понял.[/code]

----------

## bobdva

исходно настраивал руководствуясь http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

```

# lspci -v | grep -i vga

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

```

кусок из /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"

        Driver          "intel"

        Option                  "AccelMethod"           "UXA"

        Option                  "DRI"                   "true"

        Option                  "NoAccel"               "false"

        Option                  "EnablePageFlip"        "true"

        Option                  "RenderAccel"           "true"

        Option                  "Tiling"                "false"

        Option          "monitor-VGA" "NEC 1970NX"

        Option          "monitor-LVDS" "Generic Monitor"

EndSection

```

сейчас, кажется, уже можно конфигурировать другим способом, но этот ещё работает.

----------

